# SAMBO seminar with Grandmaster David Rudman January 11, 2004 in NYC



## Edgar (Nov 19, 2003)

David Rudman is known as one of the most legendary people in SAMBO history.He was champion of former USSR for 10 consecvitive years.His nikname was king of groundfighting.He was director and trainer of biggest SAMBO school in Russia Sambo-70 were still now over 4000 people study this martial art under guidance of 80 instructors.4 of his strudents are World Sambo champions. He was also the coach for UFC champion Oleg Taktarov  and the recent Pride champion F.Yemelyanenko.David Rudman published 5 books in Sambo, latest one SAMBO self defence without weapons from V.Spiridonov to V.Putin is available in English.Right now Grandmaster reside in NYC and teaches Sambo at Fighthouse, also he is working on project to release series of books in English 800 lessons in Sambo.

For complete information about D.Rudman, his classes and seminar visit our website:
http://www.fighthouse.com/sambo/SamboSeminar01.11.2004.htm 
or call (212)807-9202.
Ask for Edgar or Peggy


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 23, 2003)

For those of you interested in meeting and training with a man who is considered by many to be a 'legendary' figure in recent RMA history -- I heartily recommend that you seriously consider attending this seminar. For my fellow Systema-ists who seek to bolster their overall knowledge of the Russian arts, again; I repeat my recommendation -- if my knees are working well enough by the second week of January -- I will be there in line.
Rob Green


----------



## Fightfan00 (Nov 23, 2003)

Is this seminar open to people who have no experience at all in Sombo?


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 23, 2003)

I am certain that it is open to all, I am certainly no Sambo-ist...call FightHouse to get official confirmation.


----------



## Jackal (Jan 14, 2004)

For anyone who attended...

How was it?

I had the flu so I was unable to check it out.


----------



## Yakov (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello,
It went very well,
Seminar was 4 hours long and 
we covered alot of interesting stuff,
throws, sweeps, holds, arm locks, leg locks.
something like 100 or so different moves,
and we had time ttri them all as well.
unfortunatly David didn't finished his plan (he wanted to show much more but unfortunatly we run out of time  )
and later on i'll put fotos and videos from seminar on our web site

I'll post here when i m done.

Yakov
www.nysambo.com


----------



## Yakov (Jan 14, 2004)

Few photos from seminar you can find at
http://www.nysambo.com/sambo/seminar.php 

thank you for your interest

Yakov
www.nysambo.com


----------



## Jackal (Jan 14, 2004)

Cool. 

Thanks Yakov.


----------

